# Newby Requesting Simple Biab Ipa Recipe To Start



## Crofty (30/5/12)

Hi guys,
I've been lurking for a while as I build brew equipment slowly and expand my appreciation for craft beers and non-standard fizzy yellow brews...
It's time though. This weekend I plan to give it a go brewing a single case sized IPA or hoppy pale ale BIAB ... Ie 10-12 litre batch. So half a "normal" batch.... I guess.
I'm going BiAB for the first brew, as I have not as yet completed my mash tun build.
Question... Does anyone have a reasonable hoppy pale recipe that's all grain and quite a simple schedule to follow for a beginner? This will be my first brew and I have searched for recipes ( and have found some) and I am asking you guys if there's a simple but tasty one you know of for a first timers brew.
Cheers Dave.


----------



## ekul (31/5/12)

Dr Smurtos golden ale is a pretty good start. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=502

Or even something simple like



2.7kg marris otter

10g magnum 10%aa @ 60

20g cascade 4.7%aa @ 20

20g cascade 4.7%aa @ 10

20 cascade dry hop



If you download brewmate (free) it will help you formulate your own recipes.



Crofty said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been lurking for a while as I build brew equipment slowly and expand my appreciation for craft beers and non-standard fizzy yellow brews...
> It's time though. This weekend I plan to give it a go brewing a single case sized IPA or hoppy pale ale BIAB ... Ie 10-12 litre batch. So half a "normal" batch.... I guess.
> I'm going BiAB for the first brew, as I have not as yet completed my mash tun build.
> ...


----------



## juzz1981 (31/5/12)

Crofty said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been lurking for a while as I build brew equipment slowly and expand my appreciation for craft beers and non-standard fizzy yellow brews...
> It's time though. This weekend I plan to give it a go brewing a single case sized IPA or hoppy pale ale BIAB ... Ie 10-12 litre batch. So half a "normal" batch.... I guess.
> I'm going BiAB for the first brew, as I have not as yet completed my mash tun build.
> ...



Couldn't get alot simpler than a Coopers Pale AleClone, just use US-05 if you want to make it simpler.


----------



## warra48 (31/5/12)

The ingredients in a recipe for a Pale Ale or an IPA don't make it complicated.
The process is the same, whether you use just 2 malts or 5,6 or more malts.

Just find a recipe which appeals to you, and go with it. There are plenty in the Recipe DB.

Having said that, DrSmurto's Golden Ale is a very good brew. It's not a Pale Ale or an IPA, but it has a simple single infusion, so not complicated. If you don't like Amarillo Hops, change them to Cascade. I've done that several times, and it works a treat. Just downscale the quantities of all the ingredients to suit your batch size, easy to do if you use a brewing program.


----------



## Truman42 (31/5/12)

Have a look at the 10 min IPA in the database. Very simple and only one big hop addition at 10 mins.

10 MIn IPA

I brewed this a few months back and am enjoying it now. Its a cracker, nice and hoppy and very moreish.


----------



## thylacine (31/5/12)

AHB link for 9 litre BIAB. Step by step w/pictures.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...=38674&st=0


----------



## iJosh (31/5/12)

I made a great tasting 10min APA a few months back... delicious :icon_drool2: Was about 34IBU and a nice golden amber colour with plenty of hoppiness for the style. Great aroma! Smells apricot-ish with a bit of floral-ness  

My brew was for ~22L so maybe just halve everything?

For ~11L:

2.00kg Ale malt (Barrett Burston)
0.25kg Munich (Joe White)
0.25kg Caramalt (Barrett Burston)

Mashed at ~67C for 90mins

Boiled for ~60mins total

40-45g Falconer's Flight proprietry blend hop pellets @ 10mins

Ferment @ ~18C for 1.5 weeks then dry hop with 10g of Flaconer's FLight for 1 week, remove (I use a hop bag) and bottle @ 3 weeks.

Falconer's Flight are apparently a mix of the classic Pacific Northwest hops... I love them!

Good luck! :icon_cheers: 

Josh.


----------



## Diggs (31/5/12)

I sorta had the same question about doing some Mini BIAB's.

I plugged a half recipe into my brewing software and it all looked out of whack, is it just me/the software or do you need to be adjusting recipes for small batches or just halve it all (or adjust down)?


----------



## Truman42 (31/5/12)

Diggs said:


> I sorta had the same question about doing some Mini BIAB's.
> 
> I plugged a half recipe into my brewing software and it all looked out of whack, is it just me/the software or do you need to be adjusting recipes for small batches or just halve it all (or adjust down)?



Depends on what software you use but in brewmate I just enter the full recipe with the batch size set to the recipes. then ou just change the batch size to whatever you want and it will adjust the grain bill and hops accordingley.

They all work similar.


----------



## Diggs (31/5/12)

Ok great, cheers Truman - I do have Brewmate but think I may have been using one of my iPad based apps for the above (iBrewmaster). Will need to requisition some time on SWMBO's laptop.


----------



## JoeF (31/5/12)

Hey Crofty

I did Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale as my first BIAB and it was great! Super simple grain bill, 1 hop, nice and easy and tastes absolutely superb.

I recommend it!


Cheers and good luck

:kooi:


----------



## Crofty (31/5/12)

Wow, overwhelming response guys... I really appreciate it.

Thanks for all the tips, I have downloaded Brewmate and with a bit of playing around and plugging in some of the bits provided below and messing around I have come up with something that fits within the realms of an American IPA:

11L No CHill BIAB recipe

2.4 kg Pale Ale Malt
300g Caramalt
300g Munich 1

40grams Cascade @ 10 mins 
10 grams Cascade dry hopped

Mash @ 66C for 60mins
Boil length 60 minutes

The machine seems to think it will be ok, any suggestions or changes you'd make?

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Nick JD (1/6/12)

Crofty said:


> Wow, overwhelming response guys... I really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips, I have downloaded Brewmate and with a bit of playing around and plugging in some of the bits provided below and messing around I have come up with something that fits within the realms of an American IPA:
> 
> ...



I would contain the hops in a loose voile swag and use the "chill" setting in BrewMate - remove them at the end of the boil - you'll loose much less wort to trub, avoid the "stewey" hop flavours (I get from leaving hops in the cooling wort) and get more precise IBU figures (I don't believe BrewMate's calculations). 

I'd be inclined to use 10g of Citra for the dry hop too but that's just me.


----------



## Crofty (1/6/12)

Nick JD said:


> I would contain the hops in a loose voile swag and use the "chill" setting in BrewMate - remove them at the end of the boil - you'll loose much less wort to trub, avoid the "stewey" hop flavours (I get from leaving hops in the cooling wort) and get more precise IBU figures (I don't believe BrewMate's calculations).
> 
> I'd be inclined to use 10g of Citra for the dry hop too but that's just me.


Hi Nick,

appreciate the input but... not the jargon.

I'm a little new to understanding what a "loose voile swag" is... i'm guessing it might be what people are saying a "hop bag" is? The chill setting I haven't found... (where do I find it?) ...only the "no chill", are you referring to not checking that option?

Please remember, i started this thread by saying this will be my first brew.... so if i'm missing something it might be through ignorance.

I appreciate the feedback and help but, I am stupidly new. 

cheers, Dave


----------



## Crofty (1/6/12)

oh if someone feels like answering a clearly pointless question... a hop addition @ 10 minutes, is that 10 after the start of the boil or 10 before the end of the boil?


----------



## Fourstar (2/6/12)

10 mins before flameout


----------



## Crofty (2/6/12)

Thank you, my assumption it was 10 before the end, but I figured best ask in advance than....


----------



## Brewman_ (2/6/12)

Crofty said:


> oh if someone feels like answering a clearly pointless question... a hop addition @ 10 minutes, is that 10 after the start of the boil or 10 before the end of the boil?



Hi Crofty,

No such thing as a silly question when your starting, or anytime for that matter when you are trying to understand something. Anyway good luck with the brew and hope it turns out well. Bye the way, do some reading, get familiar with brewing terms, you'll get heaps more out of other peoples replies. :icon_cheers: 

Fear_n_loath


----------



## Crofty (2/6/12)

Cheers mate, 

As I said, have been lurking for a bit and reading all I can, but I figure I'll learn more when I star brewing so.... quicker I jump in the quicker I'll learn to swim 

Tis only the jargon I'm not familiar with. "flame out" is end of boil yeah?

Dave


----------



## Brewman_ (2/6/12)

Crofty said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> As I said, have been lurking for a bit and reading all I can, but I figure I'll learn more when I star brewing so.... quicker I jump in the quicker I'll learn to swim
> 
> ...


Crofty,

Yeh that's right flame out is end of boil. So everything is measured backwards from that point, 10 mins additions are 10 minutes before flameout. 60 minute hop bittering additions are 60 minutes before flameout, and may be at the start of the boil if the boil is 60 mins. Some recipes will have longer boils than that, but hop additions may still start at 60 mins - or some may be at 90 with the boil start. 

Different brewers will have different practices around flameout additions, and may vary depending on the beer, hop and what they are trying to acheive. They may hop as the heat is off, or may hop into the whirlpool - some minutes after flame out, or if they no chill may hop into the cube, or may hop tea into the fermenter as the wort is pittched with yeast. And there may be other practices. 
Fear_n_loath


----------



## flano (7/6/12)

my advice...and only my opinion.

for your *first go *maybe dont bother adding hops at the end of the boil...or after.

do it all during the boil.

Always the chance of over hopping or getting an infection doing it at a later stage.

I have done the Smurtos JSGA about 10 times now BIAB and have not done the 0 min hop addition most of the time.
You will get a very good easy drinking beer.
start tweaking your brews as you get a bit more confidence and a bit more of a handle on what you are doing.

start with smaller hop additions ( ie 5-10 grms ) at "flame out" when you do start .
I over hopped one batch and fucked it with the 0 min addition. 
Tipped it out in disgust.

and as NickJD advised me to do....write everything down in a little notebook as you go.
It has been very helpful.

cheers
flano.


----------



## Crofty (24/6/12)

Brewday #1 over yesterday (a little delayed due to move of house), however definitely a great success.

I now have Brew No1 (American IPA) and Brew No2 (Hefeweizen) sitting in cubes awaiting next weekend to pitch.

Thanks for all your help guys, It's greatly appreciated.

Dave.


----------

